# Was soll ich nur Spielen?



## jimmyjump (24. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

in letzter Zeit bin ich irgendwie total unentschlossen was das zocken angeht, sodass ichs chon gar keine lust mehr habe irgendwas zu spielen und tv schaue...

Ich hab mir neulich GW2 geholt, ist auch recht nett bisher aber irgendwie reizt mich WoW doch sehr stark sodass ich erstmal 7 Tage Probe wieder gespielt habe aber innerhalb von nur 2 Tagen war ich schon wieder gelangweilt von WoW.
GW2 blieb natürlich solange liegen. Jetzt kommt Pandaria, halte ich eigentlich sehr viel von und bin am überlegen es mir zu kaufen.
Das Problem an der Sache ist teilweise komme auch andere Games: CoDO2,Medal of Honor, AC, Hitman, GW2 bin ich noch nicht so weit....
Aber wenn ich WoW anfange bleibt wieder für alles andere keine zeit doch der Reiz ist da es weiter zu spielen. Aber durch die monatlichen Gebühren ist irgendwie ein großer zwang da ausschlielßich das zu spielen... was z.b. Bei GW2 egal ist da es nichts kostet.


Wie handhabt ihr soetwas?


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2012)

Guild Wars 2 spielen.  Freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte.


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2012)

also ich spiele ganz einfach wozu ich gerade lust habe...
es kann sein das ich gerade lieber ein shooter wie cod spiele,oder mir einfach nach einem taktischen spiel wie zb command and conquer ist udn das obwohl ich gebühren für wow zahle...man hat einfach nicht jeden tag dasselbe zu spielen.ist doch ganz normal.hauptsächlich zocke ich natürlich wow weil es mir auch am meisten spass macht.udn gerade jetzt wo morgen das addon erscheint ist doch erstmal wieder langfristig für neue aufgaben gesorgt
ich würde mir allerdings nie zwei spiele gleichzeitig besorgen bei denen ich jeweils gebühren zahlen müsste.da setze ich einfach prioritäten
an deiner stelle würde ich mich einfach jedesmal wenn du zeit zum zocken hast kurz selbst fragen wonach dir der sinn steht:mmo,shooter,strategie,etc...kannst ja auch verstärkt wow am wochenende zocken udn in der woche nur ein-oder zweimal und sonst an den anderen tagen jeweils ein anderes spiel....aber ich denke mit dem addon klärt sich deine frage erstmal von alleine...


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2012)

Naja 2 Spiele mit Abo machen keinen Sinn.

Wenn du für ne Woche WoW gespielt hat und es dich nach 2 Tagen gelangweilt hat is das ja auch totaler Quatsch. Da mag jetzt zwar ein neues Addon rauskommen, dass wird über kurz oder lang wiedr genauso öde sein...

Ich kann nur Borderlands 2 empfehlen. Ist am Freitag rausgekommen und macht gerade im 2/4er Co-Op richtig Laune und man ist auch ne Weile beschäftigt. Ist halt jetzt nix für das ganze nächste Jahr oder so.
Kommt doch aber noch genug raus. In knapp 2 Wochen CXOM wenn ich mich nich enttäusche was auch viele Vorschusslohrbeeren erhalten hat und das Weihnachtsgeschäft steht auch noch vor der Tür.
Da werden ja in der Regel noch viele hochkarätige Titel veröffentlicht, bin ich jetzt allerdings nicht so auf dem laufendem...


----------



## Davatar (24. September 2012)

Sowas kenn ich, da sitzt man an den PC, fängt ein Spiel an, nach dem Intro kommt der Startbildschirm und man klickt auf "Beenden", dann das nächste Spiel starten, letzten Spielstand laden, Escape, Spiel beenden, nächstes Spiel, einfacher Klick aufs Desktop-Icon, nächstes Spiel...PC abschalten, was anderes tun. Diese Spieleflaute ist perfekt, um sich wiedermal um andere Hobbies zu kümmern. Das hält bei mir normalerweise so 2-3 Wochen an. In denen rühr ich dann den PC nicht mehr gross an, sondern mach sonst irgendwas. Irgendwann kommt dann plötzlich die Lust auf ein bestimmtes Spiel und dann machts auch wieder Spass. Insofern mein Tip an Dich: Stell den PC einfach mal ne Woche, zwei aus und tu irgendwas anderes. Bei dem Sauwetter ist das zwar nicht so einfach wie bei gutem Wetter, aber gibt ja immernoch viele andere Dinge, die man bei Schlechtwetter machen kann (willkürliche Reihenfolge): Indoor-Sport ausüben, lesen, basteln, Geburtstagsgeschenke organisieren, nen Ausflug machen/planen, sich über seine Lieblingsband(s) und deren Tours informieren, Kreuzworträtsel lösen, shoppen gehn, Kochen/Backen lernen, ne Fremdsprache lernen, Origami-Skills trainieren, an seinem Rad/Auto rumbasteln, Lego-Gebäude bauen, Pen & Paper mit Freunden spielen, Brettspiele allgemein spielen, mit Leuten rumhängen, die man schon lange nimmer gesehn hat, Verwandte besuchen, Freunde treffen, romantischen Abend mit der Partnerin verbringen, die Wohnung/das Haus renovieren, Frühlingsputz im Herbst, den Dachboden aufräumen, gärtnern, seinen Anime-Horizont erweitern, ins Kino gehn, nen Pubcrawl organisieren, ne Party schmeissen, ausschlafen , Oma/Opa besuchen falls die noch leben, babysitten und was einem sonst noch so einfällt.


----------



## Murfy (24. September 2012)

Da musst du dir überlege ob Spiele mit Abo für dich überhaupt einen Sinn machen.

Ich schalte diesen Hintergedanken immer bewusst aus und spiele wirklich nur das, worauf ich gerade Lust habe. Klar, wenn ich weiß, dass ich eine längere Zeit nicht zu WoW komme, melde ich das Abo ab. Aber normalerweise schalte ich das immer mal wieder an und die anderen Spiele versauern ja nicht.

Wenn mich dennoch ein SP-Spiel sehr reizt, dann spiele ich erst einmal das so weit, bis ich keine Lust mehr darauf habe.

Bei MP-Spielen ist es eher schwieriger, wenn man nicht viel Zeit hat kommt man nirgends wirklich sehr weit, wenn man nebenbei andere Sachen spielt. Ob nun Spiele wie Battlefield, DotA2 oder GuildWars2. Diese Spiele kosten alle Zeit und da muss man sich überlegen was einem mehr Spaß macht (wenn man in der obrigen "Liga" mitspielen will).

Ansonsten lautet meine Devise immer: Spiel worauf du Lust hast!

mfg


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

Also ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit fast nur noch Free2Play Spiele.
Jedenfalls die, die mir dauerhaft Spass machen.

Wenns mal wieder eins gibt, was ich mir kaufen will, kauf ich es.
Abo Gebühren lohnen sich momentan irgendwie gar nicht finde ich. Es gibt soviele F2P Spiele oder auch Retro Games die man irgendwo legal runterladen kann...

gibt IMO kaum ein Hobby was weniger Geld kostet als Zocken am PC.

Einzig der aktuelle PC halt.... aber meiner ist auch schon nen Jahr alt und kann alles flüssig daddeln.
Ich komm gar nicht hinterher zu gucken, was es alles an F2P Spielen zu testen gibt... insofern ist immer irgendwas dabei.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. September 2012)

humble bundle gibts gerade wieder, sind paar nette pausenfüller dabei


----------



## asdagawe1 (26. September 2012)

Wenn du ein sehr Umfangreiches MMO mit einem, wenn nicht dem besten Publisher suchen solltest kann ich dir RIFT ans Herz legen. Mit abstand das best was es im Moment auf dem Markt gibt. Community ist aber zu 90% 18+


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

asdagawe1 schrieb:


> Community ist aber zu 90% 18+



Was durchaus von Vorteil sein kann


----------



## Pyronidas (26. September 2012)

asdagawe1 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein sehr Umfangreiches MMO mit einem, wenn nicht dem besten Publisher suchen solltest kann ich dir RIFT ans Herz legen. Mit abstand das best was es im Moment auf dem Markt gibt. Community ist aber zu 90% 18+



Ähm...

Wen du ein sehr Umfangreiches MMO mit einem, wenn nicht dem besten Publisher suchen solltest kann ich dir HdRO ans Herz legen. Mit abstand das best was es im Moment auf dem Markt gibt- Community ist aber zu 90% 30+


----------



## Perkone (2. Oktober 2012)

Guck dir mal DayZ an. Das ne Mod für Armed Assault 2. Muss man sich halt Arma2 Combined Operations bei Steam kaufen (iwas an de 20 Euro). Dayz ist quasi ne große Zombieapokalypsesurvivalmod (Was ein Wort lol). Such mal bei youtube nach ein paar Videos.

Ansonsten hab ich vorgestern Borderlands 2 durchgezockt (solo), nun spiel ich mit meinem Bruder im koop n neuen char weiter. Macht süchtig das game 
Wenn ich ma nich weiß, was ich zocken soll, such ich mir meistens Mods für irgendwelche Games, die ich gern zocke oder mal gezockt hab (zB auf moddb.com). Und FALLS da nix bei is, mach ich einfach was anderes als zocken. Fernsehen hab ich aus Prinzip keines zuhause, also wird halt ma wieder was anderes gemacht ^^


----------



## Miss Mojo (4. Oktober 2012)

Star Wars ist doch demnächst f2p - das könntest ja mal anzocken


----------



## MomoTastic (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin in mich gegangen..: WOW wird mich wohl nie wiederbekommen. War eine tolle Zeit aber ich versuche mich nun auf GW2 zu konzentrieren.


----------

